# Woodcarver in Central Illinois needed



## drewpy (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello all, I have a friend that is making a metal and wood piece for their church. In the center is a heart and they are looking for someone to carve it out of wood so that it has depth and texture (3D). Any readers in the central Illinois area that could help out? Thanks, Drewpy

Am located where I57 and I70 meet. The carving piece can be a different material than the rest of the project. I don't have the exact dimensions yet. Just looking for resources.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Please post a closer location. I am not a carver but living near Joliet, there are many ideas of how far north or south 'central' Illinois is. Also east central, west central, or in the middle. Sometimes where I live is downstate, sometimes far southern suburbs. Just trying to help in your search.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

A sketch of the project might help. What is the size? Is the texture that of a real heart? (arteries, chambered) Will the wood need to match other parts of the piece?


----------



## drewpy (Sep 7, 2014)

Am located where I57 and I70 meet. The carving piece can be a different material than the rest of the project. I don't have the exact dimensions yet. Just looking for resources.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

So that puts you in the Effingham area. That helps a lot. Not what I would have thought of as central. Thanks


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I70 heads straight to Marc Adams School. It's possible someone at the school could connect you to somebody.

My company could easily do it but we're overbooked and can't accept new clients.


----------

